# Bannerific



## Mandy (Jul 22, 2007)

Interested in placing a Soap Making Forum banner on your website, blog or myspace page? Here are some banners you can use. Just copy the code and paste it on your site.

*Banner 1:*







For the above banner copy and paste the following code:




The Soap Making Forum

*Banner 2:*






For the above banner copy and paste the following code:




The Soap Making Forum


*Banner 3:*






For the above banner copy and paste the following code:




The Soap Making Forum


*Banner 4:*






For the above banner copy and paste the following code:




The Soap Making Forum


*Banner 5:*






For the above banner copy and paste the following code:




Soap and candle recipes

*Banner 6:*






For the above banner copy and paste the following code:




Soap and candle recipes

*Banner 7:*






For the above banner copy and paste the following code:




Soap and candle recipes

*Banner 8:*






For the above banner copy and paste the following code:




Soap and candle recipes

*Banner 9:*






For the above banner copy and paste the following code:




The Soap Making Forum


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 23, 2007)

They look great, Mandy! I might have to replace the 1st one to the 2nd one for my MySpace site  :wink:

Edit: If anyone wants to add me to their MySpace site; just PM me as it's set to private.  :wink: 
http://www.myspace.com/fitmommyof2


----------



## margi (Jul 23, 2007)

Those look good! I just wish i had a site to put them on.


----------



## pinkduchon (Aug 8, 2008)

Where do you paste it into a myspace page? I have a site but I am new to myspace and have not much of a clue about it! I have requested SMF as a friend, but have had no reply. Hope you can help.


----------



## spotts71 (Aug 8, 2008)

I dont think i have a myspace any more but i have a tagged space. will they work there? I'm still figuring out how to do things here (still can't post a pic but I did link to pics--yea me) so someone may have to hold my hand and walk me thru it if i can add it to my tagged site.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 14, 2009)

Are you part of google adclicks or any other sharing partner.  My site will be up within 3 months and I whole heartedly support this site.


----------



## IanT (Mar 14, 2009)

...I believe we are?


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (May 29, 2009)

*Yay!*

Thanks!!  I will do that.


----------



## spotts71 (Jun 3, 2009)

will any of these work on ravelry.com or facebook? And how to do it?


----------



## latherati (Jan 2, 2010)

I just added a banner to my blog!  Thanks.

julie


----------



## savondebilal (Nov 25, 2010)

*Cool!*

Thanks!

- bilal hito


----------



## Lyric (Aug 15, 2012)

How cool. Glad I stumbled upon this thread.  I'll put one on one of my sites.  Thanks, Chica!


----------



## Annamarietang (Oct 25, 2012)

Does someone know how to paste a banner on blogger???? Thanks!

Annie


----------



## Annamarietang (Oct 25, 2012)

Never mind.  I figured it out.

Annie


----------



## critterman (Nov 11, 2012)

I have added it onto my website


----------

